# difficult question to answer...



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

After being rejected a dozen and half times, finally I have one chef who has agreed to take me under their wing for a staging gig...

I did some work staging under another chef at a catering place but since it was catering and unpaid (the above also is unpaid) - it was sporadic work and I learnt whatever I could learn.

well, I was stumped by one of the questions in the follow up conversation when the chef asked me 

'how long I would like to stage'

though I have done some career counselling (for people in IT) and have been in IT for some years - this question just threw me out of the window. I don't have formal training in the kitchen - or kitchen world and hence would like the help of the community here in guiding me answer this question...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I personally think that question is simple.
I would like to stage until I stop learning or until you hire me.
Most chefs don't like seperation dates. It seems to never leave their mind and somehow weighs in on the decision, whether to take the time to show you something or have somebody who knows do it to save time.Time is money.
hey, I'm not saying be a wise a--. Just phrase is some other way. I'm serious, this leaves you an out if you get pidgeone holed into doing something on a permanent basis to fill a hole. If you need to move, "thanks chef but I have to go because I've stopped learning and have that job down pat.
pan


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

that's a very very interesting approach...

what got me stumped was that the chef asked how long would you want to continue? may be at the back of my mind I was thinking on the same track - but it felt like the chef wants me to leave and I haven't even started there!

but yes - that's a very positive approach and I am beating myself up for not being able to think on my feet

but I am happy - we learn something new everyday - and the day seems to be fulfilled.


----------

